# Pages sur ipad



## mickchauv (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Je recois des documents word et excel sur mon ipad par email. J'aimerais les modifier et les renvoyer par email.

Pages, numbers me permet il de le faire ? 

Merci


----------



## TGMP (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Oui ils permettent de le faire


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2011)

Oui, ça marche. Tu as également Document to go qui a cette fonction.


----------



## mickchauv (24 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ces reponses.

Si j'ai bien compris, le pack iwork sur ipad est le mieux pour travailler sur ipad ?

Et en cas de maj en iwork 2011, elle sera gratuite ?

Doc to go, quick office... Ne font pas mieux que iwork sur ipad ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2011)

C'est le souci, aucune idée sur la gratuité lors de la MAJ


----------

